# Conway oder Woom



## Larian (7. Juni 2017)

Möchte meiner Tochter zum Geburtstag ein neues Fahrrad schenken (20 Zoll) und habe mich bei verschiedenen Fahrradhändlern bei mir in der Gegend umgeschaut (möchte es direkt beim Händler holen). Fokus soll vor allem auch darauf liegen, dass das Rad leicht ist.
Nach meiner Recherche sind hier noch 2 Räder über geblieben:

Das Woom 4 (https://www.woombikes.com/products/4) und das Conway MS 100 rigid (http://www.conway-bikes.de/modell/conway-ms-100-rigid/). Beide sind etwa im Gewicht gleich.

Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen, welches man nun nehmen sollte?


----------



## giant_r (7. Juni 2017)

wenn du es eh beim haendler kaufen willst, dann nimm deine tochter mit und lass sie probefahren, und schau womit sie besser zurecht kommt. hängt ja auch ein wenig von eurem einsatzzweck ab. grundsätzlich machst du mit beiden raedern in der preisklasse nichts falsch. mir persönlich gefällt das conway optisch besser, aber das ist geschmackssache. allerdings ist das woom doch ein stueck leichter, deshalb schauen, was ihr mehr liegt. in der gleichen preisklasse kannst du auch noch das orbea mx 20 team und frog bikes mit einbeziehen, die hat evtl auch ein haendler in deiner naehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
finde das conway schöner und auch überraschend leicht, laut Homepage 8,2kg. Allerdings erscheint mir die Kurbellänge sehr lang. Hängt aber letztendlich von der Größe Deiner Tochter ab.
Ich würde Q-Faktor und Kurbellänge vergleichen, Proberfahrt machen lassen und dann entscheiden.

Gruß Mirko


----------



## joglo (8. Juni 2017)

Laut Angaben hat das Conway eine Kettenradgarnitur ALU, 32 Z., 127 mm, in der Tat etwas länger als das Woom mit 110mm, aber evtl. auch noch nicht gravierend zu lange (je nach Schrittlänge). Ansonsten ist das Conway aber ein schöner Beweis, dass sich durchaus mit einfachen Teilen ein brauchbares und noch günstiges Kinderrad bauen lässt. Fraglich warum das die großen Marken wie Cube, Specialized, Ghost, usw. alle nicht schaffen.
Allerdings noch fraglicher ist warum sie damit durchkommen (wenn ich die Cube-Flotte vom Kindergarten immer sehen..., Kopfschüttel)
Da das Woom aber nicht viel teurer ist, würde ich evtl. schon alleine wegen des vermutlich deutlich besseren Wiederverkaufs, das Woom nehmen.
Ist aber eigentlich Geschmacksache, bei einer Probefahrt fällt so eine Entscheidung meist einfach.


----------



## Larian (8. Juni 2017)

Danke für alle Rückmeldungen schon mal . Auf dem Woom ist sie schon testweise gefahren und kam recht gut zurecht. Der Händler der mir das Conway angeboten hat, hat dieses leider nicht vor Ort und müsste es bestellen.
Woom schreibt von Körpergröße 115- und Conway 120-; da meine Tochter 116 ist könnte das natürlich (auch in Hinsicht auf die längere Kurbellänge) tatsächlich entscheidend sein. Aber wahrscheinlich muss man es doch zum testen bestellen und sonst wieder zurück gehen lassen. (Obwohl der Händler mir auch den Eindruck machte, dass er notfalls auch solche Detail durch Austausch der entsprechenden Teile selber hin bekommt)

Für Orbea habe ich über die Händlersuche im Netz auch noch einen Händler bei uns gefunden (wenn auch etwas weiter entfernt). Für Frog gibt es in Leipzig leider keine Händler.


----------



## NU304C3 (8. Juni 2017)

Leider ist bei beiden Rädchen ein meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtiger Punkt nicht angegeben: die Tretlagerabsenkung.
Es ergibt sich bei Kinderrädchen immer der Zielkonflikt zwischen Sattelhöhe zu Boden (gefühlte Sicherheit) und zum Pedal im oberen Totpunkt.
Ist der Sattel tief genug um (gefühlt) sicher den Boden erreichen zu können, kurbeln die Kleinen mit den Knien unter dem Kinn. Nicht gesund und nicht effektiv.
Allein von den Fotos her würde ich schätzen, daß beim Woom das Tretlager tiefer angeordnet ist. In Kombination mit den kürzeren Kurbeln die bessere Kombination.
Aus Erfahrung mit dem eigenen Nachwuchs: hochfrequentes kurbeln bei kleinem Pedalhub wird als weniger unangenehm empfunden als hohe Lasten und hoher Pedalhub. Von daher habe ich Sohns Rädchen mit kurzen Kurbeln und kurzer Übersetzung ausgerüstet. So kann die gleiche Leistung bei höherer "Drehzahl" erzeugt werden und wird als angenehmer empfunden.


----------



## Linipupini (8. Juni 2017)

NU304C3 schrieb:


> Leider ist bei beiden Rädchen ein meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtiger Punkt nicht angegeben: die Tretlagerabsenkung


Das ist mal falsch! Ist beim Woom gegeben, wie tief soll es denn noch sein?
Ich würde, wenn ich vor der Wahl stehen würde, das Woom nehmen, aber versuchen evtl. längere Kurbeln (125er) zu ordern.
Da das Conway bestellt werden müsste, kann es sein, wie der Geburtstag terminlich fällt, es noch nicht da ist! Hatten wir hier schon.
Woom, gute Entscheidung.


----------



## NU304C3 (8. Juni 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Das ist mal falsch! Ist beim Woom gegeben, wie tief soll es denn noch sein?


 
Hmm, vielleicht hast Du eine andere Quelle, aber ich kann bei Woom nix dazu finden, zumindest nicht auf der verlinkten Seite.
Wie tief es sein soll? So tief wie geht halt.
Häufig werden die Geometrien m. M. nach auf Bodenfreiheit eigentlich zu langer Kurbeln ausgelegt. Sieht beim Woom aber in der Hinsicht ganz gut aus.

Wenn man die Bilder der beiden Rädchen mal quick & dirty übereinanderlegt kann man schon erahnen wo die Unterschide sind. Tretlagerachse vom Conway habe ich mal mit dem roten Kreuz markiert. Bild ist natürlich wegen unterschiedlicher Perspektiven nicht exakt, ich habe mal die Hinterachse als Fluchtpunkt benutzt und die Bilder so gestaucht, daß auch die Vorderachsen einigermassen übereinanderliegen.


----------



## joglo (8. Juni 2017)

hilfreiches Bild.
Man sieht übrigens auch sehr gut das Woom eine eher aufrechte, weniger gestreckte Sitzposition bevorzugt, da der Lenker ein gutes Stück höher und etwas weiter hinten ist. Vor allem für jüngere Kinder finde ich das auch besser.
Das Conway scheint eher sportlicher zu sein, mit ähnlicher, mehr gestreckter Geometrie wie bei Islabikes oder auch Frog.


----------



## Linipupini (8. Juni 2017)

zumal die Kettenstreben beim Conway 2,5cm länger sind!


----------



## NU304C3 (8. Juni 2017)

Ich finde die Geo vom WOOM sinnvoller wenn nicht explizit ein sportliches Rad für erfahrene Kinder gesucht wird. Weil:

- die aufrechtere Sitzposition von Anfängern instinktiv bevorzugt wird (ist jedenfalls die Erfahrung mit Sohnemann)
- die aufrechtere Sitzposition die Übersicht im Verkehr erleichtert (Schulterblick)
- die Köpfe von Kindern im Vergleich zum Restkörper und Stützapparat überproportional schwerer sind, gestreckte Haltung ist also anstrengender als bei   Erwachsenen
- das Verhältnis von Schrittlänge zu Kurbellänge besser ist. Wer mit 90er Schrittlänge fährt eine 212er Kurbel, Hand hoch?  So wäre in etwa die Skalierung bei ner 130er Kinderkurbel und 55cm Schrittlänge
- Die theoretisch niedrigere Sattelhöhe des Conway führt zusammen mit der Kurbellänge nur zu extremen Kniewinkeln. Da ist wenig Druck aufs Pedal möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (8. Juni 2017)

deine ausfuehrungen sind sicher richtig, aber es ist auch so, dass die kinder ziemlich schnell wachsen und so relativiert sich das ganze mit dem extremen kniewinkel wieder.
mein sohn fährt mit 5 Jahren und 111cm auf einem orbea mit 125mm kurbeln, das geht gut, das bike ist eigentlich erst ab 115cm. und an den ohren kratzt er mit den knien trotzdem nicht. in dem alter entdecken die kinder zudem auch das im stehen fahren usw.
ohne es geprüft zu haben dürften das orbea und das conway von der geometrie ähnlich sein. wie schon gesagt, ich würde probefahren lassen und dann entscheiden, mit welchem sie am besten zurecht kommt  und auch welches der jungen dame optisch am  meisten zusagt, denn die hier erwähnten räder sind alle besser als der durchschnitt an kinderraedern.


----------



## NU304C3 (9. Juni 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> ich würde probefahren lassen und dann entscheiden, mit welchem sie am besten zurecht kommt  2 und auchches der jungen dame optisch am  meisten zusagt, denn die hier erwähnten räder sind alle besser als der durchschnitt an kinderraedern.



Jo, völlig richtig. Beide Räder sind sicher gut ausgewählt und werden Spaß machen, da ist kein Fehlgriff dabei. Die Optik und der Kindergeschmack sind nicht zu unterschätzen, das habe ich auch schon lernen müssen. 
Am wichtigsten ist, daß die Kleinen Spaß an ihrem Rädchen haben, nicht Papa.
Und wenn es dafür auch im "Prinzessin Einhorn Design" sein muss...


----------



## ChrissiF (9. Juni 2017)

Ich sehe das auch so wie @giant_r, unser Sohn fährt mit 5 Jahren und 107cm das MX20. Er entwickelt sich gerade zum absoluten Fahrradjunkie. Die Sitzposition beim Cube Kid160 war wesentlich bedenklicher, mit dem MX20 und originaler Kurbellänge kommt er super zurecht. Allerdings ist der Sattel auch schon so hoch, dass er davon runter muss zum absteigen.
Die sportliche Position vom Orbea muss aber auch zum Kind passen. Das muss man für sein Kind einfach abwägen.


----------



## Larian (10. Juni 2017)

Danke für all die Überlegungen und Antworten 

Haben uns jetzt für das Woom entschieden 
Warum?:

Hauptsache ist natürlich auch, wie viele schon sagten: es muss gefallen und hier hat unsere Tochter einfach mehr gefallen (in der roten Variante) gefunden als in der nur orangen Variante bei Convay (die blauweiße scheint es nur mit Federgabel zu geben, die meiner Meinung nach für ein Kind mit dem Gewicht keinen Sinn hat).

Zweiter Punkt ist der mit dem Probieren: der Händler mit dem Woom hatte Testräder und meine Tochter kam sofort damit zurecht (der Test mit dem Woom war ja auch ausschlaggebend dafür, dass ich sagte, dass es ein leichtes Rad sein muss). Das Conway hätte der (andere) Händler nur direkt bestellen müssen und dann, wenn es nicht gepasst hätte, müsste man es gegen Gebühr rücksenden.

Nachteil beim Woom übrigens ist die Lieferfrist (der Händler hatte keine mehr vor Ort): es kommt leider erst am 21. Juli :-( (nur lila wäre schneller gegangen, bis 7. Juli)

Werde mir dafür beim Händler, der mir das Conway angeboten hat ein neues Fahrrad für mich kaufen ;-)


----------

